# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Τήνου [Historic photos of Tinos]

## Rocinante

ΤΗΝΟΣ 1967. Και το πλοιο δενει.(αραγε ποιο?) Προσεχτε τη μεταφορα του καβου στη μεσα δεστρα ενω το πλοιο κινειται; Αφιερωμενη στο Leo.

Τηνος 1967.jpg

----------


## Leo

Φίλε rocinante σ ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Πλοία με αυτό το δέσιμο
είναι Απόλλων, Αγαπητός 1, Λητώ, Ναιάς, Οία (Λητώ), Παναγία Τήνου και Ναϊάς ΙΙ (για ένα διάστημα μετά πήγαινε πρυμάτσα). Τώρα που να βρώ ποιό είναι απο μια κουπαστή μόνο? Πάντως ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ και να μας πέι ο polykas ποιο πλοίο είναι  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ΤΗΝΟΣ 1967. Και το πλοιο δενει.(αραγε πιο. Προσεχτε τη μεταφορα του καβου στη μεσα δεστρα ενω το πλοιο κινειται; Αφιερωμενη στο LEO 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3777


Μη μου πεις ότι φέρμαρε τον κάβο και ήταν όλοι αυτοί δίπλα;

----------


## Rocinante

Η διαδικασια ηταν η εξης για ολα τα πλοια που αναφερει ο LEO πιο πανω. Το πλοιο εμπαινε στο λιμανι με μικρη ταχυτητα και πεταγε τον εμπρος καβο στην λαντζα την επονομαζομενη ΗΡΩ. Η ΗΡΩ εδινε τον καβο σε αυτους που ηταν εξω και τον εδεναν στην πρωτη δεστρα. το πλοιο με την ταχυτητα που ειχε πετουσε "κωλο" και ερχοταν ευθεια με την προβλητα. τοτε χλαρωνε τον καβο και ολοι αυτοι που βλεπετε εκει επρεπε να μεταφερουν τον καβο στη δεστρα που ειναι στο βαθος αλλα γρηγορα γιατι το πλοιο επρεπε να να κινειται παραλληλα με αυτους. Μολις το πλοιο εφτανε στο βαθος πετουσαν το πισω καβο και τελος. Η αναχωρηση ηταν και αυτη μια περιπετεια. Ελυναν το πισω καβο και περιμεναν η πρυμνη να ανοιχτει περιπου 45 μοιρες. τοτε ελυναν και τον εμπρος το πλοιο εκανε λιγο οπισθεν και εβγενε με τη μουρη απο το λιμανι. Καπου το ειχα ξανααναφερει αλλα εδω με την εικονα κολαει καλλιτερα.Τωρα ομως που το σκεφτομαι ΡΕ ΣΥ LEO.. Οταν φυσαγε ανατολικα πως διαολο ανοιγοταν η πρυμνη  απο την προβλητα ?????????

----------


## Leo

Η περιγραφή σου φίλε μου rocinante εξαιρετική. Η αναχώρηση με ανατολικό άνεμο ώς εξής:
Μόλα όλα πρύμα, όλο αριστερά και πρόσω αργά η δεξιά να ανοίξει καλά η πρύμη με αγάντα πάνω στο (στα) σπρίνγκς. Όταν ανοίξει αρκετά, μπόλικο (μισό δρόμο) ανάποδα η αριστερή κρατόντας το πρόσω ίδιο (κατ αρχήν) για να μην κοπεί η ροπή στρέψης (ανοίγματος της πρύμης) και μόλα όλα. Θέλει σταθερές και gentle κινήσεις... Σε δυσκολότερες καιρικές συνθήκες και νοτιαδούρες το δέσιμο γίνεται με την πρύμη στην Παναγία (δεξιά πλευρά) και χρήση της αριστερής άγκυρας.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η περιγραφή σου φίλε μου rocinante εξαιρετική. Η αναχώρηση με ανατολικό άνεμο ώς εξής:
> Μόλα όλα πρύμα, όλο αριστερά και πρόσω αργά η δεξιά να ανοίξει καλά η πρύμη με αγάντα πάνω στο (στα) σπρίνγκς. Όταν ανοίξει αρκετά, μπόλικο (μισό δρόμο) ανάποδα η αριστερή κρατόντας το πρόσω ίδιο (κατ αρχήν) για να μην κοπεί η ροπή στρέψης (ανοίγματος της πρύμης) και μόλα όλα. Θέλει σταθερές και gentle κινήσεις... Σε δυσκολότερες καιρικές συνθήκες και νοτιαδούρες το δέσιμο γίνεται με την πρύμη στην Παναγία (δεξιά πλευρά) και χρήση της αριστερής άγκυρας.


Απίθανη η περιγραφή αλλά και οι κινήσεις σου Leo .Όλα τα βαπόρια που δεν είχαν bow thruster έτσι έφευγαν ,αλλά και με την χρήση της άγκυρας ανάλογα τον καιρό το λιμάνι κτλ. Το ζόρι το μεγάλο ήταν για βαπόρια μονοπροπελα μονοτιμονα , και χωρίς bow thruster !

----------


## Rocinante

> Η περιγραφή σου φίλε μου rocinante εξαιρετική. Η αναχώρηση με ανατολικό άνεμο ώς εξής:
> Μόλα όλα πρύμα, όλο αριστερά και πρόσω αργά η δεξιά να ανοίξει καλά η πρύμη με αγάντα πάνω στο (στα) σπρίνγκς. Όταν ανοίξει αρκετά, μπόλικο (μισό δρόμο) ανάποδα η αριστερή κρατόντας το πρόσω ίδιο (κατ αρχήν) για να μην κοπεί η ροπή στρέψης (ανοίγματος της πρύμης) και μόλα όλα. Θέλει σταθερές και gentle κινήσεις... Σε δυσκολότερες καιρικές συνθήκες και νοτιαδούρες το δέσιμο γίνεται με την πρύμη στην Παναγία (δεξιά πλευρά) και χρήση της αριστερής άγκυρας.


Εχω μεινει αφωνος........

----------


## polykas

*Λιμάνι Τήνου*.Οι γνώστες των πλοίων να τοποθετηθούν. 

*Αρχείο αγνώστου*.




1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το δεξί πλοίο Γεώργιε, νομίζω πως είναι πασιφανέστατο, ότι πρόκειται για πλοίο του ΠΝ.

Tώρα για το αριστερό, ας μας φωτίσουν οι γκουρού της παρέας.  :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Το  αριστερά  πλοίο  είναι  φίλοι  το  ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ  και  κατά  κάποιον  τρόπο  πρώην  αδελφό  νομίζω  με  το  δεξιά.

----------


## nautikos

Θα συμφωνησω με το φιλο _esperos_. Το πλοιο δεξια ειναι το *Μαχητης ( Μ-58 )* του ΠΝ. Ανηκε στην γνωστη κλαση κορβετων _Algerine_ και το προηγουμενο ονομα του ηταν *HMS Postillion (J296)*. Αλλα και το *Πολικος* ανηκε στην ιδια κλαση. Το προηγουμενο ονομα του ηταν *HMS Persian (J347)*, μετα τη μετασκευη του σε επιβατηγο πηρε το ονομα και *Κυκλαδες* και αργοτερα το ονομα *Πολικος*. Παντως ωραια φωτο και ιστορικη.

----------


## Leo

Δεν θα ήθελα να είμουνα στο κατάστρωμα του Πολικού... Πόσοι επιβάτες έζησαν? Τι ντουμάνι είναι αυτό... :Very Happy: . Φαντάζομαι ότι ο Μαχητής καίει low sulphur πετραίλαια ε ναυτικέ? :Razz:

----------


## polykas

Mία συλλεκτική φωτό από το Λιμάνι της *Τήνου.*Παρακαλώ αυτοί που γνωρίζουν ποιά είναι τα πλοία να μας πουν. 

Φωτογραφικό αρχείο *Χάρη Λάσκαρη ''Φωτογονία΄΄

kostakis togias - elsi et al.jpg*

----------


## Rocinante

POLYKAS το πλοιο που βγαινει απο το λιμανι ειναι το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πρέπει να είναι το περίφημο "Μοσχάνθη" του Τόγια.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω, το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ήταν κλειστό στο πρωραίο τμήμα της υπερκατασκευής. Νομίζω πως είναι το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ του Ευαγ. Τόγια (μετέπειτα ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ).
Το δεμένο άσπρο πλοίο δίπλα του είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Ι.Τόγια.
Δεξιά είναι ένα πολεμικο.
Για αυτό διπλά στο πολεμικό δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε κάπου μεταξύ 1949 και 1957, καθώς το 49 φόρεσε το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ τα σινιάλα του Ε.Τόγια, ενώ το 57 έβγαλε το ΕΛΣΗ τα σινιάλα του Ι.Τόγια.

----------


## Karolos

Αυτή τήν φωτογραφία τήν βρήκα σέ άλμπουμ πού έχουν οί γονείς μου.
Δέν θυμούντε ακριβή χρονολογία. Είναι στό λιμάνι τής Τήνου, πρέπει να είναι από το 1949 έως 1955, καί αυτό δέν είναι σίγουρο.

Port of Tinos..jpg

----------


## Karolos

Η φωτογραφία πού επισυνάπτω κάποια σχέση πρέπει νά έχει, τό ένα είναι τό Μοσχάνθη. Τό άλλο ποιό είναι ? Τό Γ. Τόγιας ?
( Μέ τό Μοσχανθάκι έκανα τό πρώτο ταξίδι τής ζωής μου. Ηλικία 45 ημερών γιά Τήνο)
Τήνος.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σκέψη για την παραπάνω φωτογραφία του φίλου C Κάρολου είναι μήπως είναι το παλιό "Κάρυστος" του Τόγια, αυτό δηλαδή που ταξίδεψε από το 1948 έως το 1957. Μια σκέψη και μόνο.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η φωτογραφία πού επισυνάπτω κάποια σχέση πρέπει νά έχει, τό ένα είναι τό Μοσχάνθη. Τό άλλο ποιό είναι ? Τό Γ. Τόγιας ?


Κρίνοντας από τα σινιάλα τους τα δύο καράβια ανήκαν στον Ευάγγελο Τόγια. 
Σε πρώτο πλάνο νομίζω πως είναι το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ (μετέπειτα ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ) και σε δεύτερο το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ (ξεχωρίζει από τα μεγάλα παράθυρα στο τελείωμα του κομοδέσιου.

----------


## polykas

Mιά σπάνια φωτό από τι Λιμάνι της Τήνου.*Αρχείο αγνώστου*.

Διακρίνονται τρία πλοία και μία παντόφλα.Για να δω θα αναγνωρίσετε τα πλοία......... :Wink: 


a3.jpg

----------


## esperos

Εκτος  από  την  παντόφλα  όπου  δεν  έχω  ειδικότητα,  τα άλλα  εξ  αριστερών  είναι  τα  ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ,  ΛΗΤΩ  και  ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ.

----------


## nautikos

> Εκτος από την παντόφλα όπου δεν έχω ειδικότητα, τα άλλα εξ αριστερών είναι τα ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, ΛΗΤΩ και ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ.


Η παντοφλα θα μπορουσε να ειναι η *Ειρηνη* (αν και αυτη δουλεψε κυριως Ηγουμενιτσα-Κερκυρα), ή καποια παντοφλα που κατασκευαστηκε στα ναυπηγεια _Ζερβα_.

----------


## polykas

Σωστός ο έσπερος για τις πληροφορίες του.Όσο για τον ναυτικό να συμφωνήσω μαζί του ότι μπορεί να είναι η παντόφλα* ειρήνη*.

----------


## polykas

To κρουαζιερόπλοιο έξω από το λιμάνι της Τήνου ποιό είναι;Και έτος περίπου παρακαλώ. :Very Happy: 



a (1).jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Σωστός ο έσπερος για τις πληροφορίες του.Όσο για τον ναυτικό να συμφωνήσω μαζί του ότι μπορεί να είναι η παντόφλα* ειρήνη*.


Εσυ φιλε polykas εχεις μηπως κανενα στοιχειο για την πιθανη παντοφλα απο καμια αφηγηση κτλ, μιας που εισαι Τηνιακος? Ποια γραμμη εκανε η παντοφλα μηπως ξερεις?

----------


## polykas

Όχι αγαπητέ ναυτικέ δεν γνωρίζω και εγώ για την συγκεκριμένη παντόφλα.Θα συλλέξω όμως πληροφορίες από παλιούς ανθρώπους του λιμανιού και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## esperos

Φίλε  μου  Polyka,  βλέπω  στην  φωτογραφία  σου  και  τέταρτο  πλοίο  με  την  τσιμινιέρα  του  πίσω  από  το  ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ  και  την  πλώρη  του  πρύμα  του  ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ. Εάν  μπορούσες  να  ζουμάρεις  στην  τσιμινιέρα,  πιθανώς  να  καταλάβουμε  περί  τίνος  πρόκειται.

----------


## esperos

Φίλε  Polyka,  το  καράβι  αρόδου  έχει  καταβολές  από  Αμερική  μεριά.
Τέτοιο  καράβι  δεν  θυμάμαι  να  πέρεσε  από  Ελληνικά  χέρια  εκτός  από  το  ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ  Α.  Εκτός  και  αν  πέρασαν  Τούρκοι  από  την  Τήνο  με  το  ANKARA!

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλε Polyka, το καράβι αρόδου έχει καταβολές από Αμερική μεριά.
> Τέτοιο καράβι δεν θυμάμαι να πέρεσε από Ελληνικά χέρια εκτός από το ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤ Α. Εκτός και αν πέρασαν Τούρκοι από την Τήνο με το ANKARA!


Σωστά το σκέφτηκες Έσπερε. Το πλοίο είναι σίγουρα το ΑΝΚΑRA. Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες και πληροφορίες εδώ.

Πάντως δεν πιστεύω οτι πέρασαν Τούρκοι από την Τήνο (πλήν του πληρώματος) αλλά ¶γγλοι, καθώς το πλοίο ήταν ναυλωμένο για αρκετά χρόνια στη Swan Hellenic.

----------


## karystos

Τι μπορεί να βρει κανεις ψάχνοντας. Ακόμη και την Τήνο με μπουνάτσα. Και κάποια άλλα πλοία. Μάιος 1998

Το BARI EXPRESS με καπετάνιο το μεγάλο καπτα Γιώργη Σαμιωτάκη έρχεται από Μύκονο.

bari.jpg

Δένει στο μέσα λιμάνι κι από πίσω μπαίνει το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ με πλοίαρχο το μακαρίτη τον Αντώνη Βάβαλο...

naias-e.jpg

που δένει από μέσα στο μέσα λιμάνι

bari-ne.jpg

Οι δυο καπετάνιοι τα λένε από τις βαρδιόλες

ploiarxoi.jpg

----------


## karystos

Το BARI EXPRESS φεύγει. Το πώς το γύρισε με τις μπαταριστές και τις κολλητές προπέλλες που δεν έβγαζαν "ζεύγος" είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ έχει λύσει και φεύγει κι αυτό.

bari-ana.jpg

Το BARI EXPRESS βγαίνει για Ραφήνα από τη Σύρο έρχεται το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.

bari-naii.jpg

Από κοντά το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για Σύρο Πειραιά.

ne-ana.jpg

Η πιο γνωστή πλώρη για 17 χρόνια στην Τήνο.

naias-1.JPG

Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ με πλοίαρχο τον Αντρέα Νάζο πάει για το μέσα λιμάνι

naias-2.JPG

----------


## Leo

Karystos, σήμερα έχεις ρέντα... τι ζωγραφίες είναι αυτές? Αποσύρομαι δεν αντέχω τόσες αναμνήσεις μαζεμένες..... Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες τέλειο ρεπορταζ... Ένα ρεμέτζο του Νάζου στον Πειραιά με καταπέλτη ανοιχτό πάνω απο την Πανδώρα... Ωραίες μέρες μα που ήταν οι μηχανές και το μυαλό?

----------


## karystos

Leo ήταν πιο όμορφα χρόνια. Μύριζαν πολύ περισσότερο θάλασσα από σήμερα. Μήπως θυμάσαι αν το σκαρί της φωτογραφίας ήταν το ΖΕΥΣ;

----------


## Trakman

Αν και δεν έχω ζήσει αυτά τα καράβια, οι φωτογραφίες είναι τόσο όμορφες που με συγκινούν... Σ'ευχαριστούμε Karyste...

----------


## vinman

Εκπληκτικά πράγματα φίλε Karystos σημερα... :Wink:

----------


## nautikos

Οντως οι φωτο σου karystos ειναι πολυ ομορφες, απο τα _Δελφινια_ τραβουσες?

----------


## Leo

> Leo ήταν πιο όμορφα χρόνια. Μύριζαν πολύ περισσότερο θάλασσα από σήμερα. Μήπως θυμάσαι αν το σκαρί της φωτογραφίας ήταν το ΖΕΥΣ;


Αν δεν έλεγες το όνομα φίλε Κάρυστος, δεν θα το θυμόμουν εύκολα, αλλά τώρα που το είπες σου λέω ναι αυτό είναι το ΖΕΥΣ. Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και γι αυτήν την " ομοβροντία ", να είσαι καλά να μας φέρνεις πάντα στα πρόθυρα καρδιακού επισοδείου  :Very Happy: , ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν πάντα κάποιοι την κατάλληλη στιγμή και αποθανατίζουν ότι αξίζει.

----------


## karystos

Πρέπει να ήμουν στα ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙΑ κι όχι στο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΟΝ που ήταν κλειστό.

----------


## Leo

Το Ποσειδώνιοn ανοίγει τις πόρτες, μπαλκόνια και τις  καμάρες του μόνο στον polykas  :Wink: ....

Ανεξάρτητα από την πλάκα με τον φίλο polykas η φωτογραφία στο συνημμένο αρχείο Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13480, 1, 2 είναι ντεφάκτο από το Ποσειδώνιο όπως έχω την αίσθηση ότι και άλλες να είναι από εκεί εκτός από την τελευταία του Ναϊάς ΙΙ που ίσως είναι από τα Αστέρια.

----------


## karystos

ϊσως έχεις δίκιο, δε θυμάμαι. Πάντως η τελευταία του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ είναι τραβηγμένη μέσα από το BARI EXPRESS.

----------


## karystos

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και EL GRECO στην Τήνο. Στο Θεοφιλος ο ΒασίληςΟικονομίδης, στο ΕL GRECO μάλλον ο καπτα Γιάννης Λυγεράκης. Ιανουάριος του 2000 ? Σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ του καπτα Νικόλα Κομνού.

theo-elgr-1.jpg

Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ με τον καπτα Μάνθο Μπαλόπητο και το SUPERFERRY II με τον "θείο" στο έξω λιμάνι της Τήνου.

dhmhtr-sfII-1.jpg

Αυτή την μέρα δεν ξέρω αν την θυμάται κάποιος ή αν την έζησε. Το λιμάνι της Τήνου με ομίχλη. Από το μέσα κόκκινο φαίνεται μόνο η μέσα προβλήτα και αριστερά η πρύμη του ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ. Η ομιχλη ήρθε από τη Μύκονο σαν ένα τεράστιο σύννεφο και σκέπασε το λιμάνι μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα. Τη στιγμή εκείνη έμπαινε το Flying Cat Athina του Γούτου που στο τσακ γλίτωσε τη σύγκρουση με μια τράτα που έβγαινε. Ειδωθήκανε στα πέντε μέτρα. Οι λιμενικοί τα έχασαν, δεν ειδοποίησαν το SUPERFERRY II που ακολουθούσε και έτσι αυτό βρέθηκε ξαφνικά μέσα στο γιαούρτι. Έξω από το λιμάνι ο καιρός ήτανε κατακάθαρος. Ήμασταν στο μέσα κόκκινο και ακούγαμε πνιχτά μέσα στην ομίχλη τις μηχανές του. Βάλαμε τι φωνές στον Τζώρτζη "Δεν πας καλά" αλλά ακόμη κι αν μας άκουσε ήτανε πολύ αργά. Είδαμε την πλώρη του στα δεκαπέντε μέτρα πάνω απο τα κεφάλια μας. Είχε κιόλας κάνει ανάποδα ολοταχώς αλλά το βαρύ βαπόρι δεν κρατήθηκε και η μπάλα χτύπησε στο μπλόκι. Ευτυχώς αυτή ήταν όλη η ζημιά. Κάθισε για λίγο στην άμμο, το ξεκόλλησε με πέντε έξη προσω-ανάποδα και το έδεσε στο έξω λιμάνι. Η ομίχλη είχε εξαφανιστεί έτσι ακριβώς όπως είχε πέσει. 

omichli tinos-1.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φίλε μου είσαι μοναδικός!!!

----------


## polykas

> Το BARI EXPRESS φεύγει. Το πώς το γύρισε με τις μπαταριστές και τις κολλητές προπέλλες που δεν έβγαζαν "ζεύγος" είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ έχει λύσει και φεύγει κι αυτό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13485
> 
> Το BARI EXPRESS βγαίνει για Ραφήνα από τη Σύρο έρχεται το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13486
> 
> Από κοντά το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για Σύρο Πειραιά.
> ...


*Karyste* βλέπω τώρα στον Υπολογιστή μου τα καταπληκτικά πράγματα που έχεις ανεβάσει και θέλω και εγώ σαν Τήνιος στην Καταγωγή μου να σου πω μία λέξη *ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ* για ότι μοιράζεσαι μαζί με όλα τα μέλη του forum.

----------


## vinman

Επειδή σήμερα κάποιοι θα μας τρελάνετε με αυτά που έχετε ανεβάσει,και βλέπω να μην κοιμόμαστε...
....Στην Τήνο πρίν απο μερικά χρόνια....
Είσοδος του Επτάνησος....ή μήπως του Δήλος??
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Captain Nionios,Rocinante,
Polykas,Leo,Roi Baudoin,και σε όλους τους φίλους της ενότητας των ιστορικών!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18483


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## polykas

*Σε ευχαριστούμε vinman.*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανωλη μην μας τρελαινεις αλλο. Επτανησος και παλι Επτανησος ειναι το εικονιζομενο βαπορι.Αχ τι μας κανεις. :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Vinman, άπαιχτος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have no idea when this picture was taken, but it is obvious all these people are waiting fro the boat to arrive!

Tenos.jpeg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a rare photograph of Tenos with _Moschanthi_ (left, around 1960
The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Tenos with Moschanthi 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Let's go back 50 years ago and see how _Tenos_ was served during _Dekapentavgoustos_... Here are the special schedules of _Dekapentavgoustos 1955_

Aug 12 1955 Tenos.jpg

From _Eleu0eria_ here is a special announcement for the _Dekapentavgoustos 1947 in Tenos_

Aug 14 1947.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Νικολα ως Τηνιακος σε ευχαριστω για την καλοσυνη σου να μοιραστεις μαζι μας τις παραπανω νοσταλγηκες ανακοινωσεις πλοιων που γνωρισαμε απο τις αφηγησεις των γονεων και των παππουδων μας.

----------


## Karolos

_Και εγώ σαν ένας ακόμη ''Ζαβοτηνιακός, σ' ευχαριστούμαι πολύ._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε Νικολα ως Τηνιακος σε ευχαριστω για την καλοσυνη σου να μοιραστεις μαζι μας τις παραπανω νοσταλγηκες ανακοινωσεις πλοιων που γνωρισαμε απο τις αφηγησεις των γονεων και των παππουδων μας.


I thank you both for your kind comments. It is always a great delight for me to "discover" such documents!  BTW, I was particularly impressed with *Aekaterini* that could do two ship to Tenos in just one day!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ships going to _Tenos_ for the Dekapentacgoustos 1905 (Skrip newspaper of August 12, 1905).

August 12 1905.jpg

*Antigone* was a               _McDowall & Barbour_ ship. She was built as a passenger/cargo ship of 923 tons by Tod & McGregor of Meadowside in 1873. http://www.gregormacgregor.com/Tod&M...burns_line.htm  She was named *Owl* and belonged to J.& G. Burns. See also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sir_Geo...s,_1st_Baronet *Owl* was 70 m long and 9.2 m wide. See also http://www.gregormacgregor.com/Tod&M...or/Owl_168.htm



> The Burns brothers,  James & George, entered shipping as agents for one of the three concerns running  the Glasgow - Liverpool route and based themselves in Greenock. Their agency  interests extended to a proposed Belfast-Glasgow steamer service and by 1826  they decided to operate this themselves. The Liverpool route became controlled by the Burns brothers in 1829 and they  became associated with David MacIver. Together they founded what later became  the Cunard Line.  They also entered the West Highlands trade in 1835, but in 1851 they sold these  ships to David Hutchenson, along with the ships of the Castle Line, which they  had purchased in 1848





Here are two ads from the Official Cunard Album and Guide.

Cunard.jpgowl2.jpgOwl.jpg

She transferred to _McDowall & Barbour_ in 1901 and was named *Antigone*. She was scrapped in 1929.
See also http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=14378

*Hera* was also a               _McDowall & Barbour_ ship. I have no technical details but here is her photo (not to be confused with *Hera M*)
Hra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are some unusual ads from Dekapentavgoustos 1963 on _Kavounides Line_. They used their ships as hotels! For 500 drachmas you could go to Tenos, have a dinner and sleep on the ship! Also note that one of the ships was clearly a cruise ship, _Carina._ August 11, 1963
19630811c Kav.jpg19630811d.jpg

And an ad from Dekapentavgoustos 1963 on _Typaldos Line_. 
19630811g Typ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια απρόσμενη πηγή για φωτογραφίες παλαιών πλοίων.
Στο ένθετο* "Βιβλιοθήκη"* της *Ελευθεροτυπίας* (*Παρασκευή 8 Αυγούστου 2008*).
Το αφιέρωμα είχε θέμα *"Η Ελλάδα του Μεσοπολέμου"*

Θέμα που ταιριάζει γάντι στον Νicholas Peppas και τον Ellinis.

*"Τήνος 3-8-1939"*
στο άρθρο με θέμα *"Η προνομιούχος Τήνος"* του *Ζαχαρία Παπαντωνίου.*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Nicholas Peppas, τον Rocinante, τον Ellinis, τον paroskayak και τον polyka. 

Τήνος.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thank you for this... Taking a ship in the 1930s was a big thing!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And Sigalas' *Teti* in Tenos on August 12, 1952

19520812 Teti Tenos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξεφυλίζοντας τα παλιά τεύχη του περιοδικού της *"ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ"*,* "ΕΠΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ",* πέφτουμε πάνω σε μια παλιά φωτογραφία της Τήνου του μεσοπολέμου.
Το αφιέρωμα ήταν για την Τήνο (έτος 1993).

_"Τήνος. Το ανατολικό τμήμα του λιμανιού. Φωτογραφία άγνωστου και ανώνυμου φωτογράφου, της εποχής του Μεσοπολέμου. (Αρχείο του Στρατή Γ. Φιλιππότη).

_H Τήνος του μεσοπολέμου.jpg

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Nicholas Peppas, τον polyka, τον Rocinante, τον Leo, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον C. Κάρολος και τον Appia 1978.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ξεφυλίζοντας τα παλιά τεύχη του περιοδικού της *"ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ"*,* "ΕΠΤΑ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ",* πέφτουμε πάνω σε μια παλιά φωτογραφία της Τήνου του μεσοπολέμου.
> Το αφιέρωμα ήταν για την Τήνο (έτος 1993).
> 
> _"Τήνος. Το ανατολικό τμήμα του λιμανιού. Φωτογραφία άγνωστου και ανώνυμου φωτογράφου, της εποχής του Μεσοπολέμου. (Αρχείο του Στρατή Γ. Φιλιππότη).
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39210
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Nicholas Peppas, τον polyka, τον Rocinante, τον Leo, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον C. Κάρολος και τον Appia 1978.


Very informative photograph. Based on other photos, I am placing it around 1923

----------


## ΤΣΕΡΕΠΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ

:Razz: Το πλοιο στο λιμανι της ΤΗΝΟΥειναι ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ αφιερωμενο εξαιρετικα
σε ολους   ΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΣΕ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a nice _Tenos_ photograph of the early 1950s with (I think) _Andros_ in it.

Tenos 1950s.jpg

Here is a nice _Tenos_ photograph of the early 1990s

Tenos.jpg

An old postcard from Tenos

Tenos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two photos of the rarely seen ship _Helene_ in _Tenos_ in 1963!

http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...3_jpg_view.htm

http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...b_jpg_view.htm

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Γυρίζουμε πίσω στο χρόνο.
Σταματάμε κάπου στα *1958.*

Ένας μεγάλος σκηνοθέτης γυρίζει την ταινία *"Το τελευταίο Ψέμα" (1958).
*
Σκηνοθέτης ο *Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης* και πρωταγωνίστρια η *Έλλη Λαμπέτη.*

Μετά το *"Κυριακάτικο ξύπνημα" (*1954) και το *"Κορίτσι με τα μαύρα"* (1956) *η Έλλη Λαμπέτη* και *ο Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης* είνα  ξανά μαζί στα πλατώ.

Θα μας χαρίσουν ορισμένα από τα ωραιότερα πλάνα με τα πρόσωπα των πιστών που ταξιδεύουν με το πλοίο της γραμμής για την Τήνο.

Η καταγραφή της λιτανείας της Ιεράς Εικόνας γίνεται με τη σκηνοθετική ματιά του *Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη.*

Οδηγός μας το βιβλίο της *Αγλαΐας Μητροπούλου "Ελληνικός Κινηματογράφος"* (*Εκδόσεις Παπαζήση,* 2006), όπου διαβάζουμε:

_"Το κοινωνικό θέμα απασχολεί τον σκηνοθέτη και στο Τελευταίο Ψέμα (1958), μια μελέτη της μεγαλοαστικής κοινωνίας όπου χρησιμοποιεί τις λαϊκές θρησκευτικές γιορτές και το "θαύμα".
Η βασανισμένη κόρη της μεγαλοαστικής οικογένειας, συγκλονισμένη από το θάνατο της βάγιας της και μετά από μια δυνατή σύγκρουση με τη μητέρα της, παίρνει το αφασικό παιδί της πεθαμένης και καταφεύγει στην Παναγία της Τήνου για να την παρακαλέσει να κάνει ο θαύμα της. Και το θαύμα όντως γίνεται. Το παιδί, καθώς σπρώχνεται από το πλήθος, παθαίνει σοκ και ξαναβρίσκει τη μιλιά του."_

Στην Τήνο του 1958.
Ένα όμορφο πλοίο του Τόγια που διακρίνεται καθαρά, καθώς και ένα πλοίο του Καβουνίδη (μήπως το "Αικατερίνη") και ένα πολεμικό.

Τήνος 1958.jpg

Σκηνές από τη λιτάνευση της ιεράς Εικόνας.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι φίλοι μας από την Τήνο θα αναγνωρίσουν πολύ γνωστά πρόσωπα.

Πανήγυρις Τήνου.jpg

Πανήγυρις Τήνου 30 .png

Πανήγυρις Τήνου 40.jpg

Πανήγυρις Τήνου 50.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους polyka, Rocinante, Leo, Νίκος Μαρούλης, Μαστροκώστας, Nicholas Peppas, Haddok, Ellinis, gtogias, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, nikosnasia, Django, NAXOS, Νάξος, φανούλα, dokimakos21, C.Κάρολος, σκορπιός, ΤΣΕΡΕΠΑΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ,  Capten 4, Avenger, Seaways_lover, Γιάννη Μαμάη, Appia 1978, Α. Μώλο, Έσπερο, Απόστολο, Fiinpartner 1966, Ναϊάς ΙΙ, navigation, frost, τοξότη, Leonardos B, Sylver 23, Παναγιώτης, Ναταλία, navigator και vinman.

----------


## Karolos

_ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ !!!_

----------


## φανούλα

Το πλοίο του Καβουνίδη πρέπει να είναι το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ... τώρα για το άλλο του Τόγια ας μας φωτίσουν οι γνώστες!! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα μα πάρα πολύ Αντώνη!!! Να 'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## polykas

_Aπίστευτες εικόνες.Τόσο παλιές ,όπου η λιτάνευση της Αγίας Εικόνας ,πραγματοποιήται στον παλιό εμπορικό δρόμο και όχι στην Λεωφόρο Μεγαλόχαρης.Όσο για την εικόνα του λιμανιού μιλάει μόνη της.Αντώνη είσαι καταπληκτικός.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ομορφα ντοκουμενττα απο τον φιλο Roi Baudoin!
Τα πλοια ειναι το Καρυστος του Τογια,το  Αικατερινη του Καβουνιδη,και αριστερα στην εικονα η πλωρη που βλεπουμε ειναι το Παντελης του Φουστανου.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι στις εύστοχες αναγνωρίσεις του εκλεκτού tss apollon, να προσθέσω οτι το πολεμικό L260 ηταν το ΘΗΡΑ. Τα αδελφάκια του ΜΗΛΟΣ και ΚΥΘΗΡΑ έκαναν το πέρασμα στο Ναύσταθμο μέχρι πρόσφατα, ίσως και ακόμη.

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους φίλους για τις διορθώσεις καθώς και για τις ευχές σου Αντώνη(ξέρεις εσύ :Wink: )!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξαναγυρίζουμε στην ταινία του *Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη** "Το τελευταίο Ψέμα"* του *1958.*

Επιβιβαζόμαστε στο πλοίο της γραμμής, μαζί με όλους όσους ταξιδεύουν στην Τήνο αναζητώντας ο καθένας και κάτι διαφορετικό.
¶νδρες, γυναίκες και παιδιά.
¶λλοι αναζητούν το θαύμα, άλλοι ταξιδεύουν για την ευλογία της Παναγίας και άλλοι αναζητώντας αυτό που δεν έχουν και θέλουν να αποκτήσουν.

Καθόμαστε κατάχαμα στην πλώρη.
Μια τέντα θα ανοίξει σε λίγο για προφύλαξη από τον ήλιο.

Οι ανέσεις είναι ελάχιστες, η προσδοκία μεγάλη.

Εικόνες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Η ερώτηση, νομίζω, ότι δεν είναι δύσκολη.
Ποιο είναι το πλοίο της γραμμής;

Προς Τήνο.jpg

Προς Τήνο 10.jpg

Προς Τήνο 60.png

Προς Τήνο 30.jpg

Η* Έλλη Λαμπέτη* ταξιδεύει και αυτή αναζητώντας το θαύμα.
Η ηθοποιός, με τα ωραιότερα ίσως μάτια του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, σε μια από τις καλύτερες ταινίες της.  

Προς Τήνο 40.jpg

----------


## avenger

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θαυμαστε τα πλοια που πηγαιναν *στην Τηνο τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1949*, δηλαδη προ 60 ετων

*ΕΛΣΗ* 
 Το γνωστο πλοιο *Ελλη Τογια* 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390

_ΜΑΡΗ_ 
Το μετεπειτα *Κωστακης Τογιας* και _Μαριλενα_ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24854

*ΑΝΑΤΟΛΗ* 
Παλιο λορδικο γιωτ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78230

*ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ * 
Ενα απο τα λιγοτερο γνωστα πλοια του _Τυπαλδου_ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25153

_ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ_ 
 Και πιος δεν ξερει και δεν θυμαται το (τριτο) *Μοσχανθη 
*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196

*ΤΕΤΗ* 
Ωραιοτατο πλοιο του _Σιγαλα_, αργοτερα το *Αδριατικη* του _Τυπαλδου_ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62749

_ΚΑΔΙΩ_ 
επισης του _Σιγαλα_ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62462

*ΠΙΝΔΟΣ* 
Ολοι μας γνωριζουμε το *Πινδος*, αλλα περισσοτερο σαν πλοιο του Αργοσαρωνικου και (στις αρχες του) του Αμβρακικου και της Ακαρνανιας. Δυστυχως δεν ηταν αγαπητο πλοιο σ' αυτη την γραμμη. Κοιταξτε το επομενο μηνυμα
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58515

*ΓΛΑΡΟΣ* 
Θρυλικο πλοιο της περιοδου 1947−1960 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=58524

*ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ ΤΣΕΚΑ* (sic) 
στην πραγματικοτητα *Βαρβαρα Τσεπα*  και αργοτερα *Σοφια Τογια* και *Ανδρος* 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59820


19490811 all Tenos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Γραμμα ταξιδιωτου της Τηνου γραμμενο στις 9 Οκτωβριου 1949, γεματο με παραπονα για το *Πινδος ΙΙ


* 19491009 Pindos Cadio.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θαυμαστε τα πλοια που πηγαιναν *στην Τηνο τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1959*, δηλαδη προ 50 ετων

19590808 Dekapentaugoustos.jpg
_
ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ_
(1910, 2.922 τοννοι, 14 κομβοι).
Παλιο Καναδικο πλοιο με το ονομα *Princess Adelaide*. Ηλθε εδω το 1949. Αδελφο του *Αιγαιου*.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24971

*ΑΔΡΙΑΣ*
(1943, 1.311 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι)
Γνωστο επισης σαν *Κυκλαδες* και αργοτερα *Πολικος*, το πλοιο  ξεκινησε σαν πολεμικο
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53861

*ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ*
(1911, 3.099 τοννοι, 17,5 κομβοι).
Παλιο Καναδικο πλοιο που, με το ονομα *Princess Alice*. Ηλθε εδω το 1951. Αδελφο του *Αγγελικα*.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53877

_ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ_
(1941, 1.082 τοννοι, 14,6 κομβοι)
Το *Αικατερινη* ηταν πλοιο που ναυπηγηθηκε το 1941 σαν το Βρεττανικο πολεμικο *Bergamot*. Μετα τον πολεμο ηλθε στην Ελλαδα και μετα απο μετασκευες εγινε το *Συρος*, μετα το *Δελφινι* και τελικα το *Αικατερινη* του Καβουνιδη. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65109

*ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ*
(1942, 956 τοννοι, 12,6 κομβοι)
Μικρο, πρωην Βελγικο φορτηγο πλοιο ναυπηγημενο στις ΗΠΑ, ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1959 για λιγα χρονια και ταξιδεψε περισσοτερα σε μικροτερες και αγονες γραμμες σαν καραβι του Διαμαντη
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66098

*ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ*
(1943, 875 τοννοι, 13,4 κομβοι)
Και αλλο ενα πρωην πολεμικο πλοιο Αμερικανικης κατασκευης, το *Δεσποινα* ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1947 και (μαζι με τον *Παντελη*) ανηκε στον Φουστανο . Αργοτερα πουληθηκε στον Κουσουνιαδη και ειχε μια σπουδαια αλλα μικροτερη καριερα σαν *Ευαγγελιστρια*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=22679

*ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ*
(1929, 1.463 τοννοι, 12,9 κομβοι)
Παλιο Ιταλικο πλοιο του 1929 με τα ονοματα *Stamura* και *Stamira*. Αργοτερα πλοιο του Τυπαλδου
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390

_ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ_
(1952, 1.709 τοννοι, 14,5 κομβοι)
Απο τις Ιταλικες επανορθωσεις, το *Καναρης* ηλθε στην Ελλαδα ολοκαινουριο το 1952 και ανηκε στην Θηραικη Ακτοπλοια του Πετρου Νομικου. Το *Καναρης* ηταν λιγο πιο αργο, λιγο πιο απλο μεσα... Ηταν το πρωτο που εβαλε στις αγονες γραμμες ο Νομικος.  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24864

*ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ* η *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ*
(1952, 1.709 τοννοι, 14,6 κομβοι)
Απο τις Ιταλικες επανορθωσεις, ηλθε στην Ελλαδα ολοκαινουριο το 1952 και ανηκε στην Ηπειρωτικη Ακτοπλοια του Ποταμιανου. Θαλεγα οτι ηταν το μονο πλοιο που ειχε δυο ονοματα!!!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24864

*ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ*
(1911, 1.220 τοννοι, 15,3 κομβοι)
Πραγματικα παμπαλαιο Αγγλικο πλοιο που ηταν ηδη 48 ετων το 1959!!! Το γνωρισαμε σαν *Πατρις*, *Μαρη* του Τογια, *Κωστακης Τογιας* ξανα του Τογια, μεχρι που το πηρε ο Λαγας και το αλλαξε εντελως, φτιαχνοντας ενα πραγματικα φουτουριστικο πλοιο... Το πλοιο διαλυθηκε το 1979 σε ηλικια 68 ετων!!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24854

_MEDITERRANEAN_
(1908, 3.925 τοννοι, 19,5 κομβοι)
Και αυτο απο τον Καναδα, με το ονομα *Princess Charlotte*
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=32502

*ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ*
(1913, 573 τοννοι, 12,5 κομβοι)
Ενα θρυλικο πλοιο απο την αρχη του μια και πηρε το ονομα δυο αλλων πασιγνωστων προπολεμικων πλοιων με το ιδιο ονομα... Εγινε το κατ εξοχην πλοιο των Κυκλαδων (ιδιως των βορειοανατολικων Κυκλαδων). 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46196

*ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ*
(1929, 1.222 τοννοι, 12,3 κομβοι)
Παλιο, ωραιο πλοιο απο την Αγγλια που μας ηλθε στα 1950 και εγινε ιδιαιτερα αγαπητο στις Κυκλαδες. Αλλα η πιο γνωστη του γραμμη ηταν η αγονη γραμμη Λακωνιας απο το Κυπαρισσι μεχρι τα Κυθηρα και απο τον Γερολιμενα μεχρι το Οιτυλον... 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42649

*ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ*
(1943, 1.156 τοννοι, 16 κομβοι)
Αλλο ενα Αγγλικο πολεμικο του δευτερου παγκοσμιου πολεμου που τελικα ηλθε στην Ελλαδα στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 1950 και εγινε πλοιο του Φουστανου. 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38081

----------


## Rocinante

Εκδηλώσεις για τον εορτασμό της Κοιμήσεως της Θεοτόκου και την επέτειο τορπιλισμού της «Έλλης». Πλάνα στο Ναό της Μεγαλόχαρης στην ΤΗΝΟ. Περιφορά της εικόνας και ρίψη στεφάνων στη θάλασσα. 
Στο λιμανι ενα πλοιο.
Σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο ειναι.
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιο Ιταλιάνικο (Μιαούλης?) και το Αγαπητός Ι

----------


## Rocinante

> Κάποιο Ιταλιάνικο (Μιαούλης?) και το Αγαπητός Ι


 Αποστολε δικιο εχεις. Μολλις ποσταρισες στο θεμα του Αγαπητος Ι. το καταλαβα. Το ειχα ξεχασει τελειως.
Many thanks.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάποιο Ιταλιάνικο (Μιαούλης?) και το Αγαπητός Ι


_Μιαουλης_ βεβαια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου στην Τήνο, πραγματοποιείται λιτάνευση της εικόνας της Μεγαλόχαρης με αφετηρία τον ιερό ναό της Ευαγγελίστριας και κατάληξη το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Κατά μήκος της διαδρομής, η εικόνα διέρχεται πάνω από πολυάριθμους πιστούς κάθε ηλικίας, οι οποίοι περιμένουν γονυπετείς. Βλέπουμε το *ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ* και το *ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ* Διορθωσις!  Το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ και το HELENE (ιδε παρα κατω)*
 
15/8/1963
*
Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1254&thid=3163

Philippos.jpgAegeaon.jpg

*Η Τήνος τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο*
*Ταινία Επικαίρων  11:14 λεπτ*ά*!!
*
Γενικές απόψεις της πόλης και του λιμανιού της Τήνου. Περιήγηση στους δρόμους της Τήνου, τους οποίους διασχίζουν οι κάτοικοι του νησιού. Γενικές απόψεις διαφόρων κτιρίων της Τήνου. Επίσκεψη στο Μουσείο Τηνίων Καλλιτεχνών, όπου εκτίθενται έργα γλυπτικής και ζωγραφικής. Πλοίο εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. ¶ποψη της προτομής του αγωνιστή της Ελληνικής Επανάστασης του 1821 Φραγκίσκου Παξιμάδη. Ζωγράφος φιλοτεχνεί προσωπογραφία άνδρα. 

Περιήγηση στην αγορά της Τήνου, η οποία κατακλύζεται από τους κατοίκους και τους επισκέπτες του νησιού. ¶νδρες παίζουν τάβλι σε καφενείο της Τήνου. Ψαράδες ετοιμάζουν τα δίχτυα τους και ασχολούνται με διάφορες εργασίες στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. ¶νδρες και αγόρια ψαρεύουν. Ψαροκάικα αναχωρούν από το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Ανήμερα του εορτασμού της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου πραγματοποιούνται εκδηλώσεις στη μνήμη των θυμάτων του τορπιλισμού του ευδρόμου «Έλλη», στο πλαίσιο των οποίων ρίπτεται στεφάνι στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. 

Προσκυνητές καταφθάνουν γονυπετείς στον ιερό ναό της Ευαγγελίστριας, όπου συρρέει πλήθος πιστών για τον εορτασμό της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου. Περιήγηση στο εσωτερικό του ναού, ο οποίος είναι κατακλυσμένος από τάματα πιστών προς τη Μεγαλόχαρη. Πιστοί προσκυνούν την εικόνα της Μεγαλόχαρης. Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου, πραγματοποιείται λιτάνευση της εικόνας της Μεγαλόχαρης με αφετηρία τον ιερό ναό της Ευαγγελίστριας και κατάληξη το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Κατά μήκος της διαδρομής, η εικόνα διέρχεται πάνω από πολυάριθμους πιστούς κάθε ηλικίας, οι οποίοι περιμένουν γονυπετείς. 

Γενικές απόψεις της πόλης και του λιμανιού της Τήνου κατά τη δύση του ήλιου. 
*
15/8/1963
*Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digitalview.jsp?get_ac_id=1266&thid=3205

Tenos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η Τήνος τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο 1973*

¶ποψη της Τήνου μέσα από πλοίο που φτάνει στο λιμάνι του νησιού. Κόσμος συγκεντρωμένος στο λιμάνι υποδέχεται το πλοίο (*ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ*). Γυναίκες και παιδιά, προχωρώντας με τα γόνατα, κατευθύνονται προς τον Ιερό Ναό Ευαγγελίστριας Τήνου όπου εορτάζεται η Κοίμηση της Θεοτόκου, στον προαύλιο χώρο του οποίου βρίσκεται πλήθος κόσμου. ¶ντρες και γυναίκες που κρατούν λαμπάδες, προ της εισόδου του Ναού. Πολεμικά αεροπλάνα πετούν σε σχηματισμό. Ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας, Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών επιβαίνων σε πλοίο, στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού της Τήνου, ρίπτει στέφανο στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε το καταδρομικό πλοίο «Έλλη» από ιταλικό υποβρύχιο, τον δεκαπενταύγουστο του 1940. Ο Διοικητής του Πολεμικού Στόλου υποναύαρχος Καλογερόπουλος ρίπτει στέφανο. 

¶ποψη της Τήνου μέσα από το πλοίο που προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι. Η εικόνα της Παναγίας της Τήνου, στο εσωτερικό του Ιερού Ναού Ευαγγελίστριας.  Στρατιώτες του Ναυτικού φέροντες την εικόνα, ακολουθούμενοι από ιερείς και από τους παριστάμενους επισήμους, εξέρχονται του Ναού από όπου εκκινεί λιτανεία της εικόνας, στον προαύλιο χώρο του οποίου βρίσκεται πλήθος κόσμου. ¶ντρες και γυναίκες καθισμένοι στον προ του Ναού δρόμο, προσκυνούν τη διερχόμενη εικόνα. Πλήθος κόσμου, σε δρόμο του νησιού, ακολουθεί τη λιτανεία της εικόνας και άλλοι, εκατέρωθεν των οδών, παρακολουθούν τη διερχόμενη πομπή.

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...2148&thid=6053

Tenos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου στην Τήνο, πραγματοποιείται λιτάνευση της εικόνας της Μεγαλόχαρης με αφετηρία τον ιερό ναό της Ευαγγελίστριας και κατάληξη το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Κατά μήκος της διαδρομής, η εικόνα διέρχεται πάνω από πολυάριθμους πιστούς κάθε ηλικίας, οι οποίοι περιμένουν γονυπετείς. Βλέπουμε το *ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ* και το *ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ*
> 
> _15/8/1963_
> 
> Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1254&thid=3163
> 
> Philippos.jpgAegeaon.jpg


Μια διόρθωση Νίκο, το πλοίο δεξιά είναι το HELENE του Χανδρή (δες σχετικές φωτο στην Τήνο εδώ) και του Καβουνίδη είναι το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ. 
Ανάμεσα τους, το μικρό πρέπει να είναι το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ του Τόγια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια διόρθωση Νίκο, το πλοίο δεξιά είναι το HELENE του Χανδρή (δες σχετικές φωτο στην Τήνο εδώ) και του Καβουνίδη είναι το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ. 
> Ανάμεσα τους, το μικρό πρέπει να είναι το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ του Τόγια.


Διορθωθηκε. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Ellinis

Από τους εορτασμούς της Παναγίας, του 1971 και τα παρακάτω καρέ με τα ΟΙΑ και ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ.

πηγή βέβεια το αρχείο 
Το σχετικό βίντεο μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ. 

tinos 8-71.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από τους εορτασμούς της Παναγίας, του 1971 και τα παρακάτω καρέ με τα ΟΙΑ και ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ.
>  πηγή βέβεια το αρχείο 
> Το σχετικό βίντεο μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ. 
> tinos 8-71.jpg


Οπως ανεφερε και  ο _Ellinis_ παρα πανω, εδω ειναι και το φιλμ για τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1971.
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...358&thid=10968
________________

Η εναρκτηρια κλασσικη μουσικη των _Επικαιρων_ της εποχης εκεινης ειναι ενας απο τους 36 Ελληνικους Χορους του *Νικου Σκαλκωτα*, ο _Χωστιανος Χορος_. Η μητερα του Νικου Σκαλκωτα κατηγετο απο τα Χωστια Βοιωτιας (σημερινο Προδρομο) και ο Σκαλκωτας περναγε μερικα καλοκαιρια εκει. Ο Χωστιανος ειναι απο τους πιο αγαπητους χορους του. 

Η εκτελεσις που ακουγεται εδω ειναι απο το 1955 με τον *Δημητρη Μητροπουλο (1896−1960)* και την *Συμφωνικη Ορχηστρα της Νεας Υορκης (NYPhO)*. Ο Μητροπουλος παρουσιασε τους τεσσερις βασικους χορους του Σκαλκωτα (_Χωστιανο, Ηπειρωτικο, Πελοποννησιακο και Κλεφτικο_) σε ενα εξαιρετικο δισκο 45 στροφων της Columbia που πουλησε πανω απο 200.000 κομματια. Πολλες αλλες εκτελεσεις εχουν ηχογραφηθει αλλα η εκτελεσις του Μητροπουλου εχει μεινει ανεπαναληπτη. 

Μια αλλη εκτελεσις των τεσσαρων χορων του Σκαλκωτα που με συγκινει ιδαιτερα οταν την ακουω ξανα εγινε στην Αθηνα στο θεατρο _Παλλας_ στις *2 Οκτωβριου 1955*. Ο Δημητρης Μητροπουλος διηυθυνε την *NYPhO* και μετα την εισαγωγη απο την _Δυναμη του Πεπρωμενου_ του Βερντι και την _Ηρωικη Συμφωνια_ του Μπετοβεν, διηυθυνε τους τεσσερις χορους μεσα σε παραληρημα ολων των παροντων.  Παρ οτι μολις  επτα ετων, ειχα την τυχη να ημουν παρων με τον πατερα μου. Η εκτελεσις αυτη εχει ηχογραφηθει και παραμενει στα αρχεια του Υπουργειου Πολιτισμου. Για τελευταια φορα την εξεδωσαν σε 500 αντιτυπα το 1995.
____________
Εορτασμός της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου με την παρουσία του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Ιωάννη Χολέβα στην Τήνο 

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...358&thid=10968

F0.jpgF.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που σε αυτο το φορουμ μαθαινω πραγματα μη ναυτιλιακου περιεχομενου που ομως προσωπικα τα θεωρω πολυ ενδιαφεροντα.
Σε ευχαριστω Nicholas.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η Τήνος τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο 1972*

¶ποψη της Τήνου μέσα από πλοίο που φτάνει στο λιμάνι του νησιού. ¶ποψη του λιμανιού της Τήνου. Πλοίο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού, στο σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε το καταδρομικό πλοίο «Έλλη» από ιταλικό υποβρύχιο, τον δεκαπενταύγουστο του 1940. Ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας, Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Εμμανουήλ Φθενάκης, επιβαίνων στο πλοίο, ρίπτει στέφανο στη θάλασσα. Ο Αρχηγός του Ναυτικού Π. Αραπάκης ρίπτει στέφανο στη θάλασσα. 

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...722&thid=12735

T1.jpgT3.jpgT4.jpgT5.jpg



T2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Τήνος

13/8/1964

*19640813 Tenos Typaldos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού της Κοίμησης της Θεοτόκου στην Τήνο, πραγματοποιείται λιτάνευση της εικόνας της Μεγαλόχαρης με αφετηρία τον ιερό ναό της Ευαγγελίστριας και κατάληξη το λιμάνι της Τήνου. Κατά μήκος της διαδρομής, η εικόνα διέρχεται πάνω από πολυάριθμους πιστούς κάθε ηλικίας, οι οποίοι περιμένουν γονυπετείς. Βλέπουμε το *ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ* και το *ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ* Διορθωσις!  Το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ και το HELENE (ιδε παρα κατω)*
>  
> 15/8/1963
> *
> Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1254&thid=3163
> 
> Philippos.jpgAegeaon.jpg



Τα δρομολογια Τηνου στις *10 Αυγουστου 1963* μας βοηθουν στην αναγνωριση ολων των πλοιων...  Παραδοξως το *Helene* το λενε *Ελενη* εδω!

19630810 Tenos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μ αυτα τα πλοια πηγαιναμε στην Τηνο τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1949!

19490811 Tenos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Μ αυτα τα πλοια πηγαιναμε στην Τηνο τον Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1949!


 Οτι το καλυτερο για την εποχη εκεινη φιλε Nicholas.
Το κακο ειναι οτι την εποχη εκεινη πηγαινε οτι το καλυτερο και μετα απο 6 δεκαετειες τα καλυτερα δεν προσεγγιζουν λογω επικινδυνοτητας του λιμανιου....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καποιο σπανιο φιλμ για τον φιλο _rocinante_  και ολους τους αλλους φιλους απο την Τηνο

Σπανιοτατες φωτογραφιες του *Καρυστος* απο ενα φιλμ επικαιρων του 1947 που παρουσιαζει την γιορτη του Δεκαπενταυγουστου στην Τηνο στις 15 Αυγουστου 1947. 

Το φιλμ προερχεται απο τα αρχεια της British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=55464 και εχει εξαιρετικη σημασια οχι μονο γιατι μας δειχνει αγνωστα πλανα του *Καρυστος* αλλα επισης γιατι παρουσιαζει μια αδρη εικονα του πως ηταν ο κοσμος τις πρωτες μερες μετα απο την απελευθερωση...   

Στην πεμπτη φωτογραφια ισως να ειναι ο *Μοσχανθη* στο ακρο αριστερα και το *Θεσσαλονικη* πανω δεξια


Karustos1.jpg
Karystos6.jpg
Karystos7.jpg

KA4.jpg

Karystos4.jpeg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τηνος 1911.  Για παραθεριζοντα στην νησο φιλο...


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Tenos 1911.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τηνος

Tenos.JPG


Καραβι για την Τηνο (1925−1930)

Tenos 1925-30.JPG

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

----------


## nikosnasia

Παλιά καρτποστάλ.
σάρωση0013.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε πριν το 1974, σωστά?

----------


## nikosnasia

Εγώ την αγόρασα το 1977 απ΄το νησί. Σίγουρα είναι παλιότερη.

----------


## Karolos

> Εγώ την αγόρασα το 1977 απ΄το νησί. Σίγουρα είναι παλιότερη.


Πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερη της εποχής Λητώ και Απόλλωνα.
Επειδή τα χάζευα πιτσιρικάς τότε, δε θυμάμαι να είχε οικοδομή στην παραλία.  Ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τηνος γυρω στο 1912.
Απο το βιβλιο Aegean Days του J. Irving Mannatt,  Houghton and Miflin Co, Boston, 1914
Το βιβλιο ειναι μια σειρα ταξιδιωτικων αναμνησεων απο το 1890 μεχρι το 1913 και αναφερεται σε πολλα ελληνικα επιβατηγα της εποχης εκεινης

Tenos.jpg

Φωτογραφια της Τηνου με ενα παλιο ατμοπλοιο (αριστερα)

Tenos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Νικο.
Οι δεκαετεις περασαν αλλα οι φωτογραφικες ληψεις απο το Πασακρωτηρι ηταν και θα ειναι παντα δημοφιλεις.  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_   Πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ  που μας δειχνει την Τηνο λιγο μετα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 60 με το Λητω της Nomikos Lines   να καταπλεει στο λιμανι
_
TINOS postcard by Loukatos.jpg
_postcard by Loukatos_

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά πανέμορφη είναι φίλε Απόλλων και σε ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Rocinante

Υπέροχη Γιώργο ευχαριστούμε.
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος και η Ηρώ παρούσα για την παραλαβή του κάβου...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σωστα φιλε Αντωνη και η ΗΡΩ παρουσα!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αλλη μια ομορφη καρτποσταλ  που μας δειχνει την Τηνο στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 60  με  το ΟΙΑ  του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου  στο   λιμανι

_Tinos by soualian.jpg
_postcard soualian _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΟΥΛΑ της ναυτικης οικογενειας των Σκλαβουνων απο την τηνο στο λιμανι της τηνου πριν 30 χρονια

IMG_0187.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Απίστευτες αναμνήσεις δίχως να έχω ταξιδέψει με αυτό ποτέ....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Αντωνη_     ειχα_   ταξιδεψει  μια φορα   τον Οκτωβριο του 1982 απο Μυκονο για Τηνο!!! 
  ...λες και ηταν χθες...κι΄ομως περασαν τοσα χρονια...!!!   _

----------


## polykas

*Δεκαπενταυγουστος....... στην Τηνο.*Radioza του Χανδρή,LETO,Χρυσή ¶μμος,Χρυσή Αυγή και Εxpress Koύλα.....

g@p_)(9.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια!!! _

----------


## Rocinante

> *Δεκαπενταυγουστος....... στην Τηνο.*
> 
> Radioza του Χανδρή,LETO,Χρυσή ¶μμος,Χρυσή Αυγή και Εxpress Koύλα.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137626


QUIS,QUID,UBI,QUIBUSAUXILIIS,CUR,QUOMODO,QUANDO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αυτή δεν είναι φωτογραφία. Αυτό είναι βόμβα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερό ντοκουμέντο από τον Polyka! Τι να πρωτοδεί κανείς... ειδικά όμως για το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ που φέτος συμπληρώνει 30 χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα σπανια φωτο και μπραβο στον φιλο πολυκα που την ανεβασε να την δουμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τηνος 15 Αυγουστου 1992

_megalohari Tinos 15 Aug 1992.tif.jpg

----------


## polykas

ATLAS στην Τήνο.....
img277.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που βλεπω   φωτογραφια του πλοιου   στην Τηνο!!! 
Φιλε polykas  ευχαριστουμε!!!   _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο Τηνου απο τους Νοτιαδες του χειμωνα του 1998 φωτογραφημενη απο τον τηνιο καραβολατρη ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ

scansIII (155).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_   Ο καταπλους του ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ ΙΙΙ   στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο  του 1994

_ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ Ι&#92.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> _   Ο καταπλους του ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ ΙΙΙ   στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο  του 1994
> 
> _ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ Ι&#92.jpg


Δεν το θυμάμαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ !!!!!!!!  :Sour:

----------


## despo

> _   Ο καταπλους του ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ ΙΙΙ   στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο  του 1994
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139283


Σπανιότατη φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο TSS Apollon ! Μήπως διαλύθηκε αργότερα στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ η' κάνω λάθος ;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Νομιζω οτι διαλυθηκε στο Περαμα_

----------


## polykas

Xρυσσή ¶μμος κάποτε στην Τήνο......
DSC09322.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τι μου   θυμιζεις φιλε polykas!!!  Ζωντανευεις αναμνησεις  απο το μακρυνο   καλοκαιρι του 1981 οταν καθε Παρασκευη ετρεχα στην  Ραφηνα   να προλαβω    το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ    εχοντας  προορισμο      την  Τηνο!!!   
Να εισαι καλα!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Xρυσσή ¶μμος κάποτε στην Τήνο......
> DSC09322.JPG


 Μπράβο φίλε,πραγματικό ντοκουμέντο!

----------


## polykas

Μία φωτογραφία από το όμορφο μακρινό παρελθόν για όλους τους καλούς φίλους....
g@p tinos.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τρια πανεμορφα σκαρια (Απολλων Ναιας και Ιονιον)  συνθετουν αυτη την  καταπληκτικη και συναμα νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια      που μας χαρισε ο φιλος   polykas!!! 
_

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία και ευχαριστούμε! Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ όμως πως βρέθηκε στην Τήνο;

----------


## roussosf

> Πολύ ωραία και ευχαριστούμε! Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ όμως πως βρέθηκε στην Τήνο;


ένα φεγγαρι έκανε Συρο Τηνο Σαμο Ικαρια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ από το 1974 εως το 1977 εκανε και το δρομολογιο  απο Πειραια    για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο - ¶γιο Κήρυκο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ    _

----------


## roussosf

> _Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ από το 1974 εως το 1977 εκανε και το δρομολογιο  απο Πειραια    για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο - ¶γιο Κήρυκο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ    _


σταμάτησε μόλις ηρθε το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Επισης  θυμαμαι   οτι το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ το καλοκαιρι του 1977 ειχε αφησει το Αιγαιο και εκανε την γραμμη Πατρα - Σαμη - Ιθακη_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τηνος, ποιος ξερει απο ποτε.....

Tinos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καλοκαίρι 1960 και η Τήνος παραμένει ένα γραφικό λιμανάκι... 
tinos.jpg

όπου έχει δέσει το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ του Φουστάνου
tinos2.jpg
πηγή (c) Elva Hunting

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφες  νοσταλγικες εικονες!!! _

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Στην Τηνο το καλοκαιρι του  2001 στο μεσα λιμανι το  Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ και στο εξω  τα  Blue Aegean και  El Greco 

_D000076ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στην Τηνο το καλοκαιρι του 1989,  βλεπουμε μεσα στο λιμανι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ και εξω το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ

_Tinos 1989.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To λιμάνι της Τήνου με ένα "κουλουριώτικο" να μισοφαίνεται

tinos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> To λιμάνι της Τήνου με ένα "κουλουριώτικο" να μισοφαίνεται
> 
> tinos.jpg


Ειναι το Κουλα Εξπρες της οικογενειας σκλαβουνου απο την τηνο και εκανα δηλο μυκονο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To λιμάνι της Τήνου με ένα "κουλουριώτικο" να μισοφαίνεται
> 
> tinos.jpg


Aπό τα λεωφορεία κρίνω ότι είναι ~ 1965 με 1975.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Κουλα εξπρες το ειχε η οικογενεια σκλαβουνου μεχρι το 1986 οπου και αντικατασταθηκε απο το σιδερενιο πια Τηνος σκαι.Απο οτι θυμαμαι το Κουλα το ειχαν αποκτησει καπου στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 70 το οποιο ειχε μεινει στην ιστορια για τις ηρωικες μεταφορες ασθενων στη Συρο ακομα και με 10αρι καπετανευοντας το ο Κωστας Σκλαβουνος του Μαρκου.Απο οτι μου ελεγε ο καπτα κωστας ειχε πολυ δρομο και καλη μανουβρα γιατι οι προπελες ηταν πολ εξω και πισω, ηταν πιο μεγαλο βικτωρ απο τα κλασικα κουλουριωτικα

----------


## τοξοτης

T1.jpg
Eπιβατικά και εμπορικά πλοία στο (μέσα) λιμάνι της Tήνου φέρνουν προϊόντα από κάθε σημείο του πλανήτη...

http://www.volax.gr/tags/%CE%A6%CE%A...99%CE%95%CE%A3

----------


## τοξοτης

T2.jpg
http://i1055.photobucket.com/albums/...ps878b051f.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> T1.jpg
> Eπιβατικά και εμπορικά πλοία στο (μέσα) λιμάνι της Tήνου φέρνουν προϊόντα από κάθε σημείο του πλανήτη...
> 
> http://www.volax.gr/tags/%CE%A6%CE%A...99%CE%95%CE%A3


Όλα ακτοπλοΐκά του μεσοπολέμου είναι, προφανώς μεταφέραν προσκυνητές στη γιορτή της Μεγαλόχαρης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΤΕΤΗ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ_ σαν... ακτοπλοικο σε ωρα αναγκης.  _Τυπος_, 13/81/1938

19380813 Τετη Νομικου Τυπος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> T1.jpg
> Eπιβατικά και εμπορικά πλοία στο (μέσα) λιμάνι της Tήνου φέρνουν προϊόντα από κάθε σημείο του πλανήτη...
> 
> http://www.volax.gr/tags/%CE%A6%CE%A...99%CE%95%CE%A3





> Όλα ακτοπλοΐκά του μεσοπολέμου είναι, προφανώς μεταφέραν προσκυνητές στη γιορτή της Μεγαλόχαρης.


Να ξαναδούμε αυτή την παλιά καρτ ποστάλ, αυτή τη φορά προσπαθώντας να ανανγωρίσουμε και τα πλοία. Τα δυο σκάφη αρόδο πρέπει να ειναι τα ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και ΕΛΛΑΣ με τα σινιάλα της Ατμοπλοΐας της Ελλάδος.
Δεμένα στο ντοκ από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά είναι το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, το ΑΛΜΠΕΡΤΑ, πιθανώς το ΛΕΩΝ, ένα άγνωστο (ακόμη...) και το ΤΡΙΓΛΙΑ. Από τη συνύπαρξη αυτών των πλοίων και εφόσον τα έχω αναγνωρίσει σωστά, προκύπτει οτι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε μεταξύ 1930-34.

T1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Νοσταλγικο βιντεακι απο την Τηνο  παρελθοντων ετων, προς το τελος βλεπουμε το  θρυλικο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και το ΛΗΤΩ 

_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga28Stplmbw&sns=em

----------


## andria salamis

> _ Νοσταλγικο βιντεακι απο την Τηνο  παρελθοντων ετων, προς το τελος βλεπουμε το  θρυλικο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ και το ΛΗΤΩ 
> 
> _https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga28Stplmbw&sns=em


Πολύ ομορφο βιντεο,Νοσταλγικό οπως γραφει και ο φίλος T.S.S APOLLON.
Αξέχαστα Καράβια,στην όμορφη Τήνο.

----------


## Ellinis

Εορτασμός της Παναγίας χωρίς Τήνο δεν γίνεται... Ας δούμε δυο ωραίες φωτογραφίες από τους εορτασμούς το μακρινό 1955. 
Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ και πιο πίσω το ΈΛΣΗ
ekaterini - elsi 11-8-55.jpg

και στη δεύτερη το ΦΡΥΝΗ, το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ και το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ
phryni - glaros - 11-8-55.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Mία συλλεκτική φωτό από το Λιμάνι της *Τήνου.*Παρακαλώ αυτοί που γνωρίζουν ποιά είναι τα πλοία να μας πουν. 
> 
> Φωτογραφικό αρχείο *Χάρη Λάσκαρη ''Φωτογονία΄΄
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189774*





> Θα μου επιτρέψετε να διαφωνήσω, το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ήταν κλειστό στο πρωραίο τμήμα της υπερκατασκευής. Νομίζω πως είναι το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ του Ευαγ. Τόγια (μετέπειτα ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ).
> Το δεμένο άσπρο πλοίο δίπλα του είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Ι.Τόγια.
> Δεξιά είναι ένα πολεμικο.
> Για αυτό διπλά στο πολεμικό δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε κάπου μεταξύ 1949 και 1957, καθώς το 49 φόρεσε το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ τα σινιάλα του Ε.Τόγια, ενώ το 57 έβγαλε το ΕΛΣΗ τα σινιάλα του Ι.Τόγια.


Βλέποντας τις δυο φωτογραφίες του προηγούμενου ποστ, επανέρχομαι σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει προ ετών ο polykas και φαίνεται πως είναι από την ίδια ημέρα, δηλαδή δεκαπεντάγουστο του 1955. Φαίνεται οτι το ΕΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ και το ΈΛΣΗ είχαν πιάσει τη προκυμαία ενώ τα ΦΡΥΝΗ, ΓΛΑΡΟΣ και ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ είχαν πρυμνοδετήσει. Οπότε έχουμε και ταυτοποίηση του άσπρου πλοίου της φωτο του polykas που είχε μείνει από τότε σε εκκρεμότητα.

Από την ίδια ημέρα πρέπει να είναι και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Π.Αλαβάνου με τα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, ΦΡΥΝΗ και ΓΛΑΡΟΣ.
ekaterini phryni tinos 15-8-53.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Τήνος 15 Αυγούστου  του 1968  το  T.s.s. ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ_ _ σημαιοστολισμένο και γιορτινό χαιρετίζει_ _ με τη βραχνή φωνή του (μπουρού) _ _την άφιξη της θαυματουργής εικόνας της Μεγαλόχαρης    Μοναδικές στιγμές συγκίνησης και θρησκευτικής κατάνυξης...

_APOLLON TINOS 1968.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εγώ θα πάω λίγο πιο πίσω, σε εορτασμούς του 1952-53, οπού ο Πάμφυλος Αλαβάνος αποθανάτισε το λιμάνι. Η πρώτη αναφέρεται στην ομάδα του fb που ανέβηκαν οτι είναι από το δεκαπενταύγουστο του 1952 και η δεύτερη από τους εορτασμούς του Ευαγγελισμού του 1953. Όμως και στις δυο βλέπουμε ακριβώς στις ίδιες θέσεις (από δεξιά προς αριστερά) το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΤΕΤΗ, το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ και ένα ναρκαλιευτικό, οπότε νομίζω οτι έχουν τραβηχτεί την ίδια ημέρα.

aegaon - andros - teti - karystos 25-3-53 at tinos.jpg aegaon - teti 15-8-52.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Μιχάλης56

Tinos1966_Pindos_a.jpg

Φωτογραφία του Λιμανιού της Τήνου με το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ. Τραβηγμένη στις 22/7/1966.

----------


## Ellinis

ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ και ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ στο κατάμεστο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Φωτογραφία το Πάμφυλου Αλαβάνου που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα ΤΗΝΟΣ: ΑΝΑΠΟΛΩ Το ΧΘΕΣ

FB_IMG_15349306688505112.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ και ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ στο κατάμεστο λιμάνι της Τήνου. Φωτογραφία το Πάμφυλου Αλαβάνου που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα ΤΗΝΟΣ: ΑΝΑΠΟΛΩ Το ΧΘΕΣ
> 
> FB_IMG_15349306688505112.jpg


Πρέπει να είναι από τα πρώτα του ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ αφού είναι βαμένο γκρι.

----------


## Ellinis

To ρυμουλκό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ του Μάτσα και ολίγον από ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ σε μια εορταστική μέρα στην Τήνο

agios gerasimos - moshanthi.jpg
πηγή

----------


## esperos

> To ρυμουλκό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ του Μάτσα και ολίγον από ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ σε μια εορταστική μέρα στην Τήνο
> 
> agios gerasimos - moshanthi.jpg
> πηγή


Κάτι ιδιαίτερο είχε αυτό το ρυμουλκό που φαίνεται και στην φωτογραφία και είναι ότι δεν διέθετε την κλασσική πρύμνη ρυμουλκού, κάτι που όταν το πρωτοείδα, μου θύμιζε περισσότερο πρύμνη ανεμότρατας.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από τους εορτασμούς το δεκαπενταύγουστο του 1953 όπου βλέπουμε από αριστερά το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, το Α/Τ ΛΕΩΝ, το ΔΕΛΦΙΝΙ (μετέπειτα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ) και το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.

aegaon - delfini - karystos 15-8-53.jpg
πηγή

----------

